# Bolivian red foot crazy color



## walker808 (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is a Bolivian I got 2 years ago and it's color is crazy.
Marbled shell, bright color yellow head, and even color on it's neck. 
Crazy, what y'all think?
Thanks


----------



## wellington (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't know much about RF but, that is some cool coloring.


----------



## bigred (Feb 2, 2013)

I dont know much about redfoots either but wellington is right, she is a beauty


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Feb 2, 2013)

Color is like gold plated tortoise, very nice.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 2, 2013)

Very Nice !!! ...... only 2nd one I have seen . I have a lil' gal very close to yours , and oh so unusal to see a marbled RF. The one I own , it's marbling is actually yellow. What sex is yours ? ....IF its Male I would buy it or trade for others ....just a side note.
















JD~


----------



## kathyth (Feb 2, 2013)

I think it is really pretty!


----------



## EKLC (Feb 2, 2013)

beautiful. leopardfoot tortoise


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 2, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow. Just stunning. I'm lead to wonder if there is some brazilian in its genes somewhere, are you sure it is pure bolivian?


----------



## Zamric (Feb 3, 2013)

I would have chosen a Redfoots instead of Leopards a year ago if they showed colors like this in the general population instead of rare occations like these 2. Both are very beautifull!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Thalatte (Feb 3, 2013)

That is very pretty.


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 3, 2013)

Absolutly beautiful bold colors...


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 7, 2013)

That looks so unusual, and really beautiful. I love the random marbling, kind of like a Leo... and the design on its neck skin is just one of a kind. I wonder if it would breed true to these traits is crossed with a light colored variety? Crossing with a dark one would probably just result in 'regular' (although obviously also wonderful) babies. The nerd in me is intrigued. 



walker808 said:


> Here is a Bolivian I got 2 years ago and it's color is crazy.
> Marbled shell, bright color yellow head, and even color on it's neck.
> Crazy, what y'all think?
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## Redstrike (Feb 7, 2013)

What a looker!


----------



## Chinque (Feb 7, 2013)

Your tortoise is SO beautiful, I love the coloring on it!


----------

